# Introduction and cherry eye?



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all!

This is my first post but I have enjoyed reading this forum for a long time. We got our male at 13 weeks at the start of October. Thanks to this forum, there is not much that Bowie has done that has really surprised me. He got past the sharkies pretty fast and we settled into a good routine. My boyfriend and I work opposite shifts which helped a ton with potty training. I exercise the pup til noon then it's his nap time til 4 when my boyfriend gets home from work. Bowie only wakes me up during his nap time if he needs out, but that doesn't happen too often anymore. We are absolutely in love with our pup, and amazed at how confident, smart, outgoing, and loving he is. When we play with other dogs I get complements about his wonderful demeanor.

The thing I was the most nervous about was actually nail clipping but he is completely relaxed about it. I clip his nails right before noon when he is starting to get sleepy and he just lays in my lap. He occasionally falls asleep if I take too long analyzing each nail with a flashlight before I cut. I have a dremel that I want to use to soften any edges, but he is too interested in it and darts his face toward it when I turn it on. Any advice? We have just been going for a walk on a sidewalk right after and that does the trick too.

My main question for the forum is about his right eye. His third eyelid has a lump that sometimes sticks out. It doesn't seem to cause any pain and I don't think he even knows it's there. The vet used drops that check if there were any cuts and he was fine. She wasn't quite sure what it was at his first visit but got a better look at the second visit and thinks it is cherry eye. We are just keeping an eye on it now and she said that if it gets bigger and causes problems by the time he gets neutered (around 18 months) then we could have it fixed at the same time. I haven't been able to find any info on cherry eye in vizslas specifically and was wondering if anyone has dealt with this. I will try to post some pictures, some of which you can see the lump.


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

Well it looks like a few of my pictures turned. Any way for me to rotate them back? They weren't rotated that way on my phone.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

What an adorable and handsome pup!

Congratulations on your successes with the nail trimming - it is so often a scene of frustration and battle. Your use of the flashlight is really good - you can't be too careful about not hitting the quick. Instead of the Dremel, you could try using a nail file.

I have no experience with cherry eye, but I agree with your vet. If it's not bothering him, just keep an eye on it.

The rotated picture is a common problem with phone pictures. You might find an answer with a search here .

Bob


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome! Bowie is adorable! 

For the pics, open them in a photo viewing program on your comp, resave and they should present normally. 

For the dremel, check out this site. http://www.doberdawn.com/doberdawn/dremel.html

I haven't heard of cherry eye in vizslas either, but it's pretty common in some other breeds so I'm sure there are plenty of resources available.


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you both for the advice!


----------

